# Automatisation Onyx



## skyop (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai utiliser Automator pour lancer Onyx (en pleine nuit de préférence) automatiquement de façon hebdomadaire et lancer les opérations de maintenance suivantes :









J'aimerai que ces opérations se lancent automatiquement sans intervention de ma part.

J'ai lu sur certains forums qu'il serait peut-être plus simple de créer un AppleScript pour ça, mais je ne sais pas du tout comment m'y prendre.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée de la marche à suivre ?

Merci à vous,


----------

